# April 2009 Photo Challenge!



## marjrc

'Tis Spring!!! :whoo: April showers bring May flowers and all that. :biggrin1:


This month usually means blossoms on the trees, Easter, tulips, daffodils and hyacinths bursting open, a time of renewal, of birth and new beginnings. The world is filling up with , bright, fresh, and bold colors.

*Let's share pictures of the colors in our Havs' lives! Inspired by a challenge I saw on the web, I think it might be a lot of fun to see an "alphabet" of colors from everyone. Can you find ways to photograph your Hav(s) with colors starting with each letter of the alphabet, from A to L ? (There will be a future challenge this year with the remaining letters :biggrin1: )*

I'm editing to add this condition!!!!!! You must have at least 3 (THREE) different colors in each picture. :biggrin1:

*So -------- Find colors that start with A, with B, with F and with J and all the ones in between (from A to L only) and show your Havs off in this unique and challenging way!* :whoo:

You may post as often as you like. 

*
Please keep posts in this thread pertaining to the subject. Thank you! *


----------



## Jill in Mich

Marj, this one may just put me over the edge!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Not sure I completely understand...but here is my first entry-
Sugar on a _brown _bed and Burke on the _grey_ carpet playing with a _blue_ and _green_ toy-
Did I do it right?!


----------



## marjrc

You sure did, Katie! I'm loving your little sugar pie! 
*
****** I've edited original post.*********


----------



## mintchip

Oliver and Comet with Green grass
Comet with a Brown twig as well as Green grass


----------



## maryam187

Oh I love Comet's little tongue peeking out


----------



## Maxmom

What fun! I'm so in love with Burke! I want to kiss those little black paws!


----------



## marjrc

Look at the boys, sitting amongst the daisies. Too cute! I am only now just seeing my crocus opening up and there are sprouts of spring flowers poking through the soil. Finally !


----------



## Scooter's Family

Scooter is brown and white on the green and brown grass with pink paws!
Murphy is white, brown and black on the green and brown grass!


----------



## marjrc

Scooter wants to be picked up! Can I? Please?? Your boys are adorable, Ann.


----------



## Scooter's Family

They ALL are! Every time I see photos of everyone's dogs I just want to snuggle them!


----------



## BeverlyA

Oh Ann, your boys are just so adorable and snuggly looking! I especially love the one of Murphy, he's looking so innocent!

Beverly


----------



## herrick51

I'm in loooooove! Scooter needs to be hugged! and I think Oliver and comet too handsome for words!


----------



## mintchip

Oliver and Comet chase their blue ball on the green grass hill


----------



## Scooter's Family

Very sweet, they look like they're having so much fun! Beautiful day.


----------



## mintchip

:suspicious: Does black and white count??? :suspicious:


----------



## marjrc

Well, Sally, black does anyway.  Love that one of Oliver and I'm happy to see both boys enjoying their blue ball. All that lovely, green grass...... sigh....... things are still brown, gray and muddy here.


----------



## BeverlyA

Sally your pictures are always wonderful! I love the b/w, it's so unusual to see your furkids not on a green green grass background! As for us, we are expecting heavy snow on Sunday. :smow:

Beverly


----------



## Bona

Bona with her favorite toy. Colors on photo - Black, Blue, Brown and White


----------



## Scooter's Family

Oliver's tongue sticking out is adorable!!! I love the look in Bona's eyes!!!


----------



## irnfit

Ann, if your puppies are ever missing, you don't have to look far. They will be with me.  They are so adorable!

Sally, I love that pic with the blue ball. 

Love the little sideways look on Bona.


----------



## maryam187

In these pictures Black, Green, and Brown(ish)


----------



## kelrobin

Aw, Maryam, Pablo looks like he just discovered the lucky shamrock! Where were you . . . he looks so happy! Wasn't the weather today just glorious??


----------



## maryam187

Kathy, we were in our 'backyard' ound: We live by a dead end where there's a diagnostic center that is closed on Sundays. It has a decent parking lot and some grassy area around it.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*A is for Amber...Riki at Sunset!*

Here is Riki near our sliding glass door facing West. A is for amber, the color of the red setting sun...


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*B is for beige beach*

Riki and Daisy at Trump's Beach, Palos Verdes...


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*C is for Cyan (even if it is blurry!)*

Daisy running through a tunnel too fast!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*D is for Deep Red at the Train Station in Capistrano*

Hanging out at the Train Station in San Juan Capistrano waiting for the swallows...


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*E is for Eeek, which one is Riki*

So here is Riki and his toy or is it his toy and Riki?


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*How about G for Grey...sort of silver, also grey!*

Okay, I'm trying but what color starts with F? I just don't have many fuschia things, but I'll find one some day!

Flying, Freedom, Floating,


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*H is for Hot Havanese...the colors of the rainbow*

How about Hot Havanese as a color? Okay, I'm trying here...havana brown?


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*I is for Indian Red...*

I upped the hue on this one to make the sunset more red...


----------



## maryam187

Linda, you're so funny, LOL. Your guys seem to have a very adventurous life.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Adventures and lots of baths!*

Yep, lots of baths too!


----------



## Scooter's Family

WONDERFUL photos!!! I so love seeing everyone's doggies!


----------



## Lina

What great photos everyone! I love Bona's eyes in that picture and Linda's alphabet pictures... my favorite is the Eek! one.  Pablo is adorable and Oliver and Comet are just too cute together. I love Scooter's paws and Murphy's eyes!

Here are Kubrick and Hithcock chasing each other on the green grass:










My favorite part of this picture is definitely their tails sticking straight up!


----------



## lcy_pt

Harley & Seymour flaked out in mommy's office on their azure & lime blankie...on top of mommy's auburn (because I can't use the word mahogany Marj!) floor.


----------



## marjrc

That green is so vibrant, Maryam! We are finally seeing more and more green here too. About time! 

Linda, you aced the challenge so far!!!!! :whoo: What a creative mind - though I already knew that.  Love the auburn and Havana brown Hav! Now, now, "EEK" isn't a color, but perhaps we can say the toy is 'eggshell' ?? ound: I definitely do NOT envy you with that one of both your Havs soaking wet. Ugh !

Great pic, Lina! Their joy just bursts through. I love it. 

Pat, the boys are too sweet! Can't be. They must be scheming something in those pretty little heads of theirs. :suspicious: :biggrin1:


----------



## Scooter's Family

Is Hitch going to look like Pablo when he grows up??? Seems like their coloring is similar. You take the coolest photos Lina!

Harley & Seymour look so sweet, sleepy babies!


----------



## maryam187

Scooter's Family said:


> *Is Hitch going to look like Pablo when he grows up??? Seems like their coloring is similar.* You take the coolest photos Lina!
> 
> Harley & Seymour look so sweet, sleepy babies!


If Hitch has the ticking gene too, then I too think they will look a lot alike. Pablo also has the horse shoe on his bootie. I agree it is another wonderful picture of your boys, Carolina!

I love me some Seymour! I like the look on Harley face 'Let me sleep mom!'


----------



## Scooter's Family

maryam187 said:


> Pablo also has the horse shoe on his bootie.'


ound:


----------



## mintchip

*Here's Bugsy with some green!! * 
Julia I hope that is OK with you :ear:


----------



## Lina

Awww, sweet Bugsy! It's great to see a pic of him. 

Ann, I really do think he looks/will look a lot like Pablo! He also has silky hair and the ticking gene (he already has 3 more spots on his legs than he did before). I'm happy... Pablo is just gorgeous.


----------



## mintchip

Here's Maddie ready for Spring.............


----------



## rdanielle

Can you tell blue is a favorite color of ours lol?
Blue, Aqua, Cream, Black

Mimi after her bath, looks a bit "Emo."


----------



## juliav

Sally,

Great pics of Bugsy, Maddie and Comet, as always. Thanks for posting them so quickly. :kiss:


----------



## mintchip

juliav said:


> Sally,
> 
> Great pics of Bugsy, Maddie and Comet, as always. Thanks for posting them so quickly. :kiss:


Thank you Julia.
PS- that isn't Comet that is rdanielle's Mimi. :jaw: I had to do a double take myself. Comet is getting his bath Tuesday. 
Mimi is adorable


----------



## lcy_pt

marjrc said:


> Pat, the boys are too sweet! Can't be. They must be scheming something in those pretty little heads of theirs. :suspicious: :biggrin1:


Ooooh...you don't know the half of it ound: ...notice how Harley is passed out while Seymour's mind is *always * going ound:


----------



## rdanielle

mintchip said:


> Thank you Julia.
> PS- that isn't Comet that is rdanielle's Mimi. :jaw: I had to do a double take myself. Comet is getting his bath Tuesday.
> Mimi is adorable


LOL, I didn't notice your pic in your sig at first but I think you've cloned my dog! Ahh, I need to get a pic of her with her barrettes after her next bath!


----------



## mintchip

rdanielle said:


> Can you tell blue is a favorite color of ours lol?
> Blue, Aqua, Cream, Black
> 
> Mimi after her bath, looks a bit "Emo."


WOW! Mimi looks like Comet :jaw:


----------



## rdanielle

1. Girls chasing a duck, look closely!
2. 2 Paps beating up a Hav lol. See that smile?! She loved every minute of it.
3. Zombie Hav with my Pap when he was a wee one.

View attachment 21784


View attachment 21785


View attachment 21786


----------



## marjrc

Wow. Mimi and Comet really do look a lot alike! Cool.  I love the "emo" Mimi. LOL

BUGSY!! Where have you been? It's been AGES since we've seen your gorgeous face. Mom, tsk, tsk.... 

Sally, that's Jeanne's Maddie, right? Oh yeah........ didn't you all have a play date this past w/e? ooooooo, I'm going to have to go check out that thread. :whoo:


----------



## mintchip

Marj yes that is Jeanne's Maddie.
The play date was today. I have more photos to edit..........


----------



## mintchip

Black and Green


----------



## Scooter's Family

3 dogs...or 4??? LOL


----------



## mintchip

Scooter's Family said:


> 3 dogs...or 4??? LOL


4
Oliver,Comet,Maddie and Salsa :biggrin1: 
Oliver moved as I was taking it


----------



## Scooter's Family

Look at the middle of the photo, looks like one dog with 6 legs!!!!ound:


----------



## rdanielle

Sophie and her sister.


----------



## mintchip

*Bugsy in the yard with green,black,and blue*


----------



## maryam187

Bugsy reminds me SO much of Pablo, don't know why?!


----------



## juliav

maryam187 said:


> Bugsy reminds me SO much of Pablo, don't know why?!


Maybe he is just a blond version of Pablo. We need a playdate to make sure.


----------



## juliav

mintchip said:


> PS- that isn't Comet that is rdanielle's Mimi. :jaw: I had to do a double take myself.


:jaw: I was sure it's Comet!!!!


----------



## karin117

Green, white, and a black nose!
My Tyra doing a quick lap around the garden.

Edit: Now I got it...spring picture...not colour picture...I go home and to my homework and come back with some "brown spring pictures from sweden.


----------



## ama0722

This month brought Dora a new trick that Dasher has taught her! She has never in her life done this but I know you would all love a picture (especially Ryan).... why couldn't Dash teach her to high 5 or count??? Instead she shows off this new trick when we have guest!!!

The colors are Black, Brown, Clay- the color of my dogs feet since I have moved to SC Caramel- Dora is getting a neat color coming in on the back of her head.


----------



## Scooter's Family

She was just welcoming your guest! ound:


----------



## maryam187

Dear goodness, Tyra is a BEAUTY!!!

You go Dora, Dasher seems to enjoy it!


----------



## karin117

I kind of like this one 
Black, white, red and some brown...

And spring i coming to sweden too...


----------



## marjrc

Karin, those are beautiful pictures! 

Way to go Dora! :whoo: LOL

That last shot of Bugsy is very nice... soft, romantic. Me like. 

Ann, I thought the exact same thing and was cracking up! ound:


----------



## Scooter's Family

Karin-That's great!


----------



## rdanielle

*The Feminine Side of Mimi*

Lavender barrette, green on the pillow, cream blanket


----------



## mintchip

I *love* that picture of Mimi!!! However Comet says "OK to bandanas but *NO* to hair clips!" He likes the natural look!ound:


----------



## rdanielle

Me too, my fave pic of her all time :biggrin1: Lol, she's not a fan of clips either but she tolerates them better than Sophie. Our first Hav, Max everyone thought he was a girl lol


----------



## mintchip

marjrc said:


> Ann, I thought the exact same thing and was cracking up! ound:


maybe we should have an crazy photo challenge :biggrin1:
Regarding hair clips---I think Oliver and Comet have a pack going---See who can pull the other one's clip off first


----------



## Missy

*It's spring!!!*

*Black* eyes, *Black* nose, Clear air in between Jasper and the Brown Mulch. Click on the picture to see it bigger


----------



## Sheri

You guys are all posting such wonderful photos!! I love checking them out each day! And, even though I have been too busy to post hardly anything, I want to you know how much I'm enjoying these!!!
:first:


----------



## Scooter's Family

Great action shot Missy, looks like none of Jasper's feet are touching the ground!


----------



## HavaBaloo

Oh your pics and Hav's are all so cute, I just want to reach out and snuggle with them all :whoo:

That's it, I am getting my new camera this weekend, I just can't wait until Mothers Day. So I am going to go buy one for myself for Easter. I hope it's a sunny weekend so I can participate in this event.

Cheers!


----------



## Scooter's Family

I like the way you think Angie! Baloo is so cute!


----------



## karin117

Stella, white, grey, pink and yes...my lawn...brown


----------



## Scooter's Family

She's so pretty with her pink barrette!


----------



## Lina

What Spring time, colorful cuties there are in this thread! 

Here are Hitch and Kubrick snuggling with a green ball.










And the two hanging out on the beige couch:



















I posted the last one big because I love Hitch's eyes in it and you can see it better that way.


----------



## karin117

I will give you one more then...same colour, white, grey, pink..and a brown lawn...Still Stella


----------



## maryam187

Run Jasper run!
Karin, how many more beautiful Havs do you have? It's almost unbearable 
Love my chilling boys Kube and Hitch.


----------



## Scooter's Family

I fall in love with them all!


----------



## mintchip

Comet deep in thought
black,brown and gold


----------



## rdanielle

Comet looks so dreamy!


----------



## irnfit

This is from last spring, but I love this picture of Kodi. He is my chocolate, cream and caramel boy. I can just see all those colors in my easter basket.


----------



## mintchip

Kodi is adorable!


----------



## [email protected]

*Buddy in the Backyard-black,white,green,brown,gold*

Here's Buddy in the backyard! A few months back, but he is still dinky at 10 months now. He was the tiniest of the litter, and I envy the Hav owners that have 15 pounders--I want Buddy to get as big as he can 'cuz there is more to love!
These are a few of my favorite pixs--normally, I have a hard time keeping him in place to get a picture--I have lots with just his tail in the corner!

Hava great day! Love all the pictures of the beautiful doggies!

Portland Rose


----------



## marjrc

Mimi is beautiful in that picture! Love seeing Stella twice. Looks like she's messier in the second picture. I love it! lol She knows how to have fun... like Jasper. Look at him go ! Great shot, Missy ! (I can't wait to see him in person!! :whoo: ) 

Tyra is so pretty. Angie, go for it! I can't wait to see more of your beautiful Baloo!

Sally, I just love your boys. Your pictures always capture their soft, funny side and it's impossible not to be moved by them. Lina, beautiful photos of your boys. I love Hitch's eyes and happy we can see them so nicely in spite of the black hair. I sure wish I had a camera half as good as yours! 

Rose, Buddy is adorable! I love that first picture.


----------



## rdanielle

I love the pic of Buddy running and his ears are flying lol! too cute


----------



## rdanielle

Sophie

Burgundy, Brown, Grey, Pink


----------



## kelrobin

[email protected] said:


> Here's Buddy in the backyard! A few months back, but he is still dinky at 10 months now. He was the tiniest of the litter, and I envy the Hav owners that have 15 pounders--I want Buddy to get as big as he can 'cuz there is more to love!


I'll give ya a few pounds of Jackson if you like  I can barely lift him with one arm anymore!

Keep those photos coming . . . it's my fix for the day other than loving on my own.


----------



## rdanielle

I'm in love with her long ears! Took awhile for them to get this length as they were butchered off last year..


----------



## Missy

[email protected] said:


> ....He was the tiniest of the litter, and I envy the Hav owners that have 15 pounders--I want Buddy to get as big as he can 'cuz there is more to love!
> Portland Rose


I'm happy to give you some lbs from both Jasper and Cash. I wanted big Havs too-- and I GOT THEM! 19 and 24 lbs. the only down side I see of big havs is they can't travel in the cabin of planes.


----------



## rdanielle

Missy said:


> I'm happy to give you some lbs from both Jasper and Cash. I wanted big Havs too-- and I GOT THEM! 19 and 24 lbs. the only down side I see of big havs is they can't travel in the cabin of planes.


:biggrin1: You have teddy bears! Just more to love and cuddle with. Its hard to cuddle with a tiny dog.


----------



## rdanielle

Sophie again, with another color lol. I just took this today, can you tell she's sick of the camera? I admit its staged, she's not a fan of toys except to use as a pillow.


----------



## mintchip

Buddy and Sophie are adorable.
Here is Oliver with cream,white,gold and black


----------



## rdanielle

Aww, he has a sweet face.


----------



## LuvCicero

That Oliver has to be the sweetest thing ever!!
I love seeing all the Havs with their colors.
Sophie's face reminds me of Cicero...and the look...lol


----------



## Lina

Sally, that picture of Oliver is adorable!


----------



## karin117

I can not help myself, one more. Two of my girls, black, white, red, and green...
Spring time is here


----------



## Scooter's Family

Gorgeous Karin! Is she your little girl? Love her hair!


----------



## karin117

And one more from me. Dora today, winning her first little, itty bitty show. Black, white green..and a big smile on me...outside the picture!

Yes Ann, that is my little girl. And her hair is like from one other world. People use to stop us on the street talking about it...It run in my hubbys family. He´s twin sister had just the same...before her children...


----------



## LuvCicero

Wonderful pictures, Karin. Your daughter is beautiful...and so are your furbabies. Congrats to Dora.


----------



## Missy

All right Karin from Sweden...How many beautiful Havs do you have? are you a breeder? do you show? or do you just collect one of each color (my fantasy) for your beautiful little girl to play with... LOL BIG WELCOME TO THE FORUM!!!!


----------



## karin117

You are much wellcome in to my web and read about me and my little angels
www.callunavias.se


----------



## karin117

And I have one solid black, too He is from Finland, and i went almost to the russian border to bring him home.
Meet my lovley Ismo..

So let see. One gold, one white, one, black and tan, one sable one parti and a solid black... That make 6 fur angels...


----------



## mintchip

Karin I love your photos! I hope you have a frame for that wonderful one with your daughter.


----------



## momma_raven

*Sasha in her cream colored sweater........*

*Sasha being coy in her cream colored sweater....*


----------



## Colleen G

*Hunting Bugs*

Muffin hunting bugs in the beautiful flowers on a hot summer day.


----------



## maryam187

Here's momma's little wiggle worm at the park today. He wouldn't sit still for a picture, so this is the best we could do. Colors are gray, blood-orange, lavender, green, creme, black, and brown. If you click on them, you'll see them MUCH bigger.


----------



## Lina

So cute, Maryam!


----------



## marjrc

Colleen, you almost had me going there. I see you mention hot summer day and then look over and notice you're in Ontario and think "HUH?" LOL Sure wish it was at least WARM here this weekend! Muffin is so cute!

Maryam, I love that second photo. You are both so beautiful ! I clicked it to enlarge and all those pretty flowers are crisp and in focus, with you and Pablo softened. I like it. 

Sasha is so cute!!! Cute as a button.

Karin, your daughter reminds me of Debbie's (Samson and Delilah) daughter, Anna. She's very pretty and your Havs are all beautiful. I enjoyed browsing your website. Congratulations on Dora's first win!


----------



## maryam187

marjrc said:


> [...]
> 
> Maryam, I love that second photo. You are both so beautiful ! I clicked it to enlarge and all those pretty flowers are crisp and in focus, with you and Pablo softened. I like it.
> 
> [...]


Marj, this just shows how wonderful and kind you are. You can go ahead and say: I clicked it to enlarge and all those pretty flowers are crisp and in focus, with you and Pablo *totally out of focus*, LOL. I don't really think DH knew what/whom he was focusing on, hehe.


----------



## Posh's Mom

so adorable maryam.


----------



## mintchip

Happy Easter!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Colleen G

Muffin, with her new hairdo and Foxy drinking at there fountain with green grass growing. A more recent picture.... Not a lot of colour, but I will work on it...
Colleen


----------



## karin117

Maryam, I LOVE the pictures from your walk in the park. Are they from yesterday? If that is the kind of weather you have "over there" I think I need to pack my bags, my children, my dogs and my swinsuit and and come for a loooong visit


----------



## maryam187

Karin, yes, it is yesterday's pictures. I live in North Carolina, where everything is green almost year round and right now everything is blooming. I will take more pictures today. However, we deal with crazy temperature changes of up to 20 Centigrade within a single day. We had 19 degrees C yesterday and 8 the day before. Feel free to come visit, but I'm sure NC is not worth trading with Sweden!


----------



## mintchip

ound:


----------



## karin117

Sally, I can see that you have been doing a Warhol rip off!

Marilyn sure was a knockout, but when I see this, there is nothing comparing to a Havanese!


----------



## maryam187

One more of crazy Pablo from today's walk in the neighborhood. I took a bunch of landscape pictures that I will post in a new coffee shop thread later on.


----------



## karin117

Maryam, after spedning the afternoon in my brown garden, with some brown bushes and a brown lawn I am very, very tempted to take you up on the offer on a visit. I love to talk dogs and are a grate food creator...please say you have me
I just need to convince my hubby, my children, my workplace and my parents that a move is nessicary and in my best intrest....


----------



## maryam187

Karin, how's this for convincing them? http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=8429


----------



## karin117

Maryam, I love your pictures, I love the flowers and I love Pablo!
Here are one of my angels, in my brown garden. Colours, BROWN, black, white and some red
She always like to put herself in a high position, and why not, she is the queen of the house!


----------



## maryam187

Oh cool , I didn't know my favorite Monte (Leeann's dog) came to visit you in Sweden!


----------



## marjrc

She does look like Monte, doesn't she? Very nice, Karin! 

Well, Maryam, if hubby didn't know what he was doing, that picture sure turned out nicely anyway! lol Love the latest ones, but that thread of yours........ oh my....... !

Sally, FUN picture! thank you!


----------



## marjrc

Some of my own colors today... Sammy, eating his dinner. There is beige(chicken) and green towel and little black nose.


----------



## maryam187

LOL, Sammy's nose looks quite funny and he seems so focused on his lovely piece of raw chicken uke:


----------



## karin117

Some from today...One of my black Ismo from Finland, black, green and yes...some brown.

One of Dora in my brown garden, black, white, green, some blue flowers...and yes some brown.

One of the gang, and my girl, all the colours in the world


----------



## emazeredo

Little *Black* Yoshi in his new *Biege* and *Blue* bed with his favorite *Green* flamingo.


----------



## marjrc

Maryam, I'm always making fun of Sammy's nose. lol He's got a long muzzle and his nose is like a black ball at the end of it, always twitching. :biggrin1:

Karin, love that last photo! 

There's little Yoshi! Too cute.


----------



## ama0722

I will call this one the color of embarrassment :frusty:! It was taking by the trial photographer at the rally show and on the obedience web page. I wonder why Dasher doesn't understand what a crate is for!!!


----------



## maryam187

Amanda, he fully understands! He's showing off his stunning self and his GORGEOUS coat! Love him!!!


----------



## rdanielle

Sophie in full coat during her show days.
Aqua, Black, Beige


----------



## momma_raven

Miss Sasha black with hints of brown fresh from her first grooming!


----------



## marjrc

What cuties!!!!!! :whoo:

I really need to get on the ball here and take more pictures. Our yards are brown, dirty, messy and though I have some flowers out front, the rest of the garden looks like heck !


----------



## karin117

Hi Marj, Your garden sound just like mine, no excuse! Let the pictures come, brown is also a colour!

Hulda from today. Black, white and....brown!


----------



## ama0722

*Blue Bunny*

Blue is the color of Dora's obsession. Her new bunny toy has already stole her heart and she has to guard it constantly from Dasher. We have to hide it in different locations as Dora gets a little too crazy with it and the other dogs are NOT allowed near it. Dash is the cutest little thing when he gets a hold of it, he runs so fast and shakes it! Can't get that on film as Dora quickly gets it back!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Great pictures, I can't get action shots so I love seeing everyone elses!


----------



## irnfit

Amanda, greats pics! I especially love that one of Dash and Dora together with blue bunny right by her side. It says it all!


----------



## LuvCicero

Great pictures and pretty Havs. That last picture is super...and Dora's hair looks like it's growing great on top of her head!!


----------



## mintchip

great shots!


----------



## Missy

Amanda, what a great progression of shots!!! they really tell a story!!! It seems as if Dora has really come out of her shell! Happy Havs!


----------



## Sheri

Amanda, Wonderful photos! Keep them coming!


----------



## karin117

Today all of my dogs got brades. It did not last for long, but I had a grate time doing them.
Here is Otis in the spring sun.
For anyone who is intrested in he´s size I can tell you he weigh 14.5 lb and 10.5 inches high.


----------



## irnfit

Otis is beautiful.


----------



## Colleen G

*Playing in the backyard*

Foxy and Muffin are holding their own team competition.... and having fun. The weather is starting to warm up and the grass is growing.


----------



## dschles

I found that the best way to add color to our post-winter lawn is ... photoshop. Enjoy the flowers Scout!


----------



## mitrus

Daisy is ready to play.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Emily's blue shirt with her doggies...


----------



## karin117

I love that picture of Scooter, Murphy and Emily. 
I had no ideá that Scooter was a little curly havanese. They are so cute, all of them


----------



## peluitohavanese

*Candee and her "Crate Snoot"*

Here is Candee doing her "crate snoot" face.
Arlene


----------



## marjrc

Amanda, LOVE the pictures and story! I really love those action shots. Good job!

Otis is beautiful, esp. in that last photo, Karin. Is he considered a Red Sable?

Ann, great picture! Emily looks so happy. Wow, Murphy seems to be the same size as big brother, Scooter. Is he?

I love Daisy's colorful toy and Scout's "flowers" 

Colleen, you got some great action shots too. That last one is a keeper!! 

Candee's got attitude. I love it! lol


----------



## Scooter's Family

Hi Marj-Murphy is 4 pounds, Scooter is 9 but Murphy is very fluffy. I try to use the same excuse for myself but it doesn't work! :frusty:


----------



## mintchip

Oliver and his (non-Forum) friend Maddie running on the beach


----------



## Missy

Anne, Scooter looks just like the first dog Bo!!!! 

Everyone I love these photos.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Sally-They look great on the beach! I have friends who are in SF this weekend and said the weather was beautiful. Wish I had been there too.

Missy-LOL, I thought the same thing. Won't the PWD get bigger than Hav's though?


----------



## karin117

Today, I give you some action hav!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Karin-You take beautiful photos.


----------



## Poornima

Amanda, those are such precious pictures! I am in love with your neezers! Love their stories and pictures!

Great pictures, everyone!


----------



## mintchip

Scooter's Family said:


> Sally-They look great on the beach! I have friends who are in SF this weekend and said the weather was beautiful. Wish I had been there too.


We wish you were here also!! It is even warmer today


----------



## marjrc

I wonder how big Murphy will get compared to Scooter. Will be intersting to see!

Here are some pics we took over the weekend and this morning. We've been getting beautiful Spring weather. That is, other than tomorrow's heavy rains. But back to nice again afterwards! :whoo: I want to plop the dogs in my front garden to get them with the spring bulbs blooming there. :biggrin1:

Here is black Ricky on our brown chair, with the burnt orange and light green cushions. (Trust me, he's there! lol)

Then, Ricky and Sammy posing for me (with promise of a treat!) and then sniffing at the :frusty: fence looking for the Boxer next door so they can fight :boxing: like a couple of maniacs. :frusty:

LOTS of browns, beiges and greens in our backyard !


----------



## Scooter's Family

They're so cute Marj, you got a great one of them together looking right at you!

I need to do what you did to your fence, I was running through our neighbor's yard this morning in my pj's because Murphy slipped through the fence. Luckily they have as much rabbit poo in their yard as we do so he didn't go far! (Their yard is fenced too!)


----------



## marjrc

Thank you, Ann. It's funny to see how different they are, isn't it? :biggrin1:

Hubby put that trellis there two summers ago, but I hate it as it is all mismatched. I am getting some new stuff, like the checkered one, not the diagonal trellis, and will ask him to install that instead. He doesn't know that yet, though. hehehe ound:


----------



## Scooter's Family

LOL, he'll know when it's home and he has to install it!


----------



## herrick51

*Spring!*

Here goes:

Brody in the Green grass; amongst the Daffodilsand Grape Hyacinths

























PS Marj, your fence is great! I'd be too embarassed to show a patched together mess we've had to fashion over the winter to keep our little escape artist inside (there are peacocks and deer to chase - yeah!!!!)


----------



## karin117

Black, gold, white, red, blue and my fence
Hav having fun.

Brody has a wonderful colour. Wath is this in he´s collar? Do you have a name tag?


----------



## HavaBaloo

Love the pics of Sammy and Ricky Marj, so Sammy is the one with the most white? I love the close-up pic of them together, I just want to kiss their noses'.

Brody is stunning, love his coat....gorgeous!


----------



## karin117

Dora today, black, white, green (at least a little) red/yellow.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Blue car dog bed, cream and brown Murphy, big goofy 12 year old Austin!!!


----------



## karin117

Wonderfull dogbed, I want one! No chans to find something like that in Sweden...we are IKEA country.

Can it be better, happy child, happy dog and a camera to remember it with!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Here's another from us...not sure the color thing is right but I had to post it, at least their blankets inside the crates are blue and brown.. Our version of crate training, wonder why we aren't very successful?


----------



## karin117

Otis, green lawn, gold boy and a red/white toy!


----------



## Missy

Karin, I want a hav the color of your daughters hair!!!! what a beautiful photo. 

I have been seeing a lot havs ON TOP of crates lately!!! it must be the latest way to crate train. LOL.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Karin-I want your daughter's hair!!! She's gorgeous!


----------



## marjrc

Karin, those are beautiful, fun photos! I love seeing your daughter barefoot and so happy. Thank you for the smile. Your Havs are as beautiful as always. 

LOVE Brody in those pics!!! Wow. He's stunning. I really like his cut. Would you consider posting in the puppy cut thread and including some pics and how his cut is? Here's the link in case... http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=625&highlight=puppy

Ann, those pics are a hoot! LOL I love seeing Scooter on TOP of his crate! HA !

Angie, yes Sammy is our littler guy, with the white chest, belly and tail.


----------



## herrick51

All the Havs are all too cute - and the red-headed girl is beautiful! My very best friend from the time I was about 4 yr old through high school was a red-head, so I have a soft spot in my heart!

Marj, I'll be happy to post pics of Brody on the puppy cut thread. I have an angel for a groomer; she loves the dogs, is gentle and sweet and does a wonderful job for an incredibly reasonable price. (She spends the first 15 min or so after I drop him off just holding him and cuddling. . .he's always happy when I pick him up - I'm so lucky to have her - I drive 2 hours for grooming!) 
His color change is fascinating - I think he'll be very silvery at some point. As always, these threads of all the sweet pups are sooo good!


----------



## mintchip

Karin I love your photos! :clap2::clap2:
Here is Oliver with cream,brown,black and some green


----------



## peluitohavanese

Oh pretty pretty!!!! Wow your daughter is beautiful and I LOVE her hair!!!


----------



## mintchip

Comet says "Hi Everyone! It has been so hot in SF"


----------



## rdanielle

Can you send some warmth this way?! I love the expression on his face =)


----------



## rdanielle

Here's Sophie in her parka. Taken today! Seriously, almost may & the weather is more fall like than spring. Poor baby got shaved down! Can you see how much she loves it lol.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Sophie is stylin' in her parka, she looks so cute.


----------



## marjrc

Oh Sophie, what has Mommy done to you?! LOL Cute.

Love your boys, Sally. They got a fresh trim, didn't they? Comet and Oliver are VERY handsome! 

Herrick, you are very brave driving two hours for a grooming, but Brody looks amazing! Loving a groomer is something to treasure. Lucky you!


----------



## rdanielle

Whats sad is that Sophie freezes up like a little robot when we put clothes on her. Where as, my male Papillon struts his stuff whenever I dress him up. LOL


----------



## rdanielle

Sophie on her rainbow pillow.


----------



## Scooter's Family

She looks so sweet there!


----------



## rdanielle

Thanks! She looks a bit sweeter with a bit more hair on her head lol. My mom went a bit scissor crazy!


----------



## karin117

Today, my femme fatale, Hulda, in the spring sun!
Black, white, and a little green..


----------



## herrick51

*Brody's Backyard - Spring in Oregon!*

Beautiful spring day!

Brody with the tulips, hyacinths and green grass (which needs mowing -again!!) as well as the red, green and yellow parrot wind spinner:









- with the oak tree full of American goldfinches (waiting for us to leave so they can come down to the feeder -sorry you can't see them!)









- and the rufous hummingbird by the porch (please excuse the patched fence - someone squeezed through the other day!)









There were also quail nearby, swallows nesting above the garage door, and, best of all, Western Bluebirds nesting in a box on the fence behind us! (This is the reason we moved an hour from the nearest town and 2 hours from my groomer in Portland!)

WE LOVE SPRING!

mary


----------



## karin117

I love your spring too!


----------



## herrick51

Hulda is truly a femme fatale - what a gorgeous face!


----------



## Jill in Mich

What wonderful pictures everyone. Karin, your dogs are all gorgeous. I've been trying to find a great shot with colors, but Marj I just seem to be at the wrong end of the alphabet so I'm going to post the wrong dog (a Coton) with all the wrong colors (does two wrongs make it right?)


----------



## mintchip

:whoo: Beautiful shots everyone!!!


----------



## karin117

I love that that picture of your little coton...how can a picture like that ever be wrong

And thank you for your nice words on my dogs, yes they are beutyful, at least in my eyes...and so are all the rest...I love all dogs here, the small, the big, the too big, the white, black, sable, red, short haird, cut, showcoat, blowcoat, the parti, the iris pied, the havanese....and the rest...perhaps I shoud just change my last name to ....Doglover?


----------



## Scooter's Family

LOL Karin! I'll be right behind you!


----------



## TShot

Petunia in Easter basket, 5 months old. Her first entry in a picture challenge. Hope it meets requirements!


----------



## [email protected]

What a beauty! Love the white eyebrows! I'm partial to the black and white partis--my Buddy is one. Keep the pixs coming, she's a doll.

Rose


----------



## Scooter's Family

I hope you frame that picture of Petunia in the basket!!!


----------



## marjrc

Yaaaaaay! Petunia looks great!

Hulda is just beautiful. She has the same eyes as my Ricky. 

Hi cutiepie Sophie! Lots of colors in that one. Brody looks so calm.

Jill wrote: *"does two wrongs make it right?" * Maybe not, but it sure makes for a gorgeous picture!!!!! Wow. Cody's a beauty, and most definitely not the "wrong" dog.


----------



## karin117

I just love the name Petunia!
She is a fabulous little spring hav, with a special name!


----------



## vipbrj

well, I'm gonna enter my havanese-lookalike mutt, Wall-E =D

He just had a bath today and I actually used a blow dryer to dry him as opposed to letting him air dry. Wow, he is a big puff ball! Who knew!

Please ignore the grass... it needs to be mowed and my bf is out of town for work (I could but I'm laaazy)
green grass, "cream" Wall-E









spring time in California... green grass, black, brown, CRIMSON, Wall-E









brown couch, Wall-E


----------



## Scooter's Family

Wall-E looks great! So relaxed in the sunshine...life is good!


----------



## [email protected]

Wall-E looks great in his foo-foo blow dry hairdo--his fur looks so soft I wonder if he has some Maltese in him. And your yard looks very nice too (if it doesn't rain tomorrow here in OR, I have to mow mine too--just mowed it last weekend and it's just been growing back too fast).
Anyway, it's a dog's life and Wall-E's certainly enjoying it to the fullest extent. I just think he is a great looking doggie!

Rose

PS--Ann--Scooter is one my favorite looking Havs on the site. He's such a cutie! Murphy too!


----------



## BeverlyA

Every month of every year, the pictures just seem to get better and the furbabies just get cuter and prettier and funnier!
I love the photos!
Thank you so much everyone for sharing!

Beverly


----------



## Scooter's Family

Thank you Rose! He's so curly, DH always says he looks like me because my hair is a curly-frizz ball too!

Somehow I fall in love with every doggie I see on here, especially when we get to hear the funny stories about them.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Here's Murphy playing in the brown leaves today, he looks like a pirate!


----------



## swtxsweetie

Murphy looks so beautiful with the leaves!

Here's Momo sleeping on the couch with his buddies:
Murphy looks so beautiful with the leaves!

Here's Momo sleeping on the couch with his buddies who are bright yellow and Caribbean blue


----------



## Colleen G

What a gorgeous picture of Murphy. All the pictures are excellent, but Murphy just looks so natural and he is so cute.


----------



## mintchip

I was cutting letters out for a project.............I think Oliver and Comet have other ideas!
Puppy Love!


----------



## irnfit

I _L O V E_ those photos.


----------



## marjrc

O.k., everyone... since the forum was down :closed_2: and was recouped previous to April 26th, does that mean we get 4 more days for this challenge??! :bathbaby: 

Nope. I'll post May's photo challenge in a few mins. :bounce::becky:

By all means, if you want to respost what you posted in the past few days, do so. We don't mind seeing those pictures again.


----------

